# Looking for coyote hunting buddy Niles greater area



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm looking for a coyote hunting buddy around Niles, MI greater area. I have permission to hunt on 250 acres of farmland and the dairy farmer put out a cow that died:evilsmile. It's like a stinky gift from god. Anyone interested in joining me in the next couple of days or so?


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

How far Away roughly from allendale?


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Filthyoter said:


> How far Away roughly from allendale?


I'm not sure. The property is just north of Galien, MI if that helps.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

if your talking about on the southern border of Michigan that is a bit too far of a haul for me. Wish It was an hour closer lol.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Filthyoter said:


> if your talking about on the southern border of Michigan that is a bit too far of a haul for me. Wish It was an hour closer lol.


Yep it is by the Michigan border to the NW of South Bend, IN.

I understand. That is a hual.

For anyone else, I hunted it tonight and didn't get any responses but I find new tracks every time I walk it...


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I wish I had another shooter last night!

I would have had a coyote!!!&#128557; Dang thing ran straight to me in between me and a house! It got to about 30yds away before it bolted. It was a lot bigger one than the one that was on a trail cam.
I had sat over the cow for 1.5 hour but got bored and decided to try a spot between there and my truck for last light. Almost got there and seen deer running spooked. One looked and one acted odd 300yds out so I put my scope on it (I know shame on me) and seen it was a BIG yote chasing the deer! I sat down and used my fawn in distress tune. The coyote ran towards me and between the house being there, the coyote running/ hopping, getting my scope down from 10 power, ecaller not being blasting right next to me as loud, and keep aimed on the coyote. At 30yds I tried to "kiss it in" which made it bolt off!


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Going out tomorrow morning. Hoping to have a morning like that.. But with a dead yote lol


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Filthyoter said:


> Going out tomorrow morning. Hoping to have a morning like that.. But with a dead yote lol


Good luck. I was using my hmr so I couldn't take a long shot while it was running around in the field. I was already planning on picking up my shotgun from the gunsmith this weekend and hope to sell a handgun so I can buy a 22-250. :shhh:.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

I wanna buy a .243 but I can't justify the money being a broke student. I already have a 12 gauge and a 30-06. I'm good for now


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Filthyoter said:


> I wanna buy a .243 but I can't justify the money being a broke student. I already have a 12 gauge and a 30-06. I'm good for now


I also have a 30-06 but wouldn't trust it beyond 150yds:sad:, plus guys say it might cut a coyote in half:yikes:. It has dropped a lot of deer in their tracks!:coolgleam


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

You only trust yours to 150?! We use ours out past 200 for deer


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Filthyoter said:


> You only trust yours to 150?! We use ours out past 200 for deer


It's an old Remington 740, only had a 4x-40 scope on it, and I was also using 180 grain bullets. I actually have to get that from the gunsmith also... just put a new 3-9x40 on it and had him bore sight it. Going to start using 150 grain rounds. They aren't known to be overly accurate guns but are one of the most common Michigan used older deer guns. Works great for deer but nervous with coyotes.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Cooper...I just sent you a PM.
I will be yote hunting until dark so I won't be answering calls until around 8:30.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

We use 270s with 100gr for coyote. Double up on deer rifle to keep cost down. Don't plan on selling hides this way though. Exit wounds are not pretty. 


Sent from big thumbs on a tiny keyboard.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I found a local guy to coyote hunt with but he was out of the state this last weekend. I decided to go solo Sunday on my first ever morning daylight hunt and with my new Savage 11/111 Trophy Predator Hunter in Mossy oak brush chambered in 22-250. When I pulled up to where I've been parking there was 2 coyotes in the feild already:yikes::tdo12:! The closest one trotted off over a hill as I got my gear out of my truck. The second didn't seem to notice me:evilsmile. I slowly walked to about 400 yds from it before it noticed my movement but didn't spook off still and went back to sniffing around on the ground(400 yds out). I layed down sprone in some short weeds and started my caller. It came jogging twards me:evilsmile and got to about 200yds down in a low area I couldn't see. That's where it must have wised up a bit and jogged back out to 300yds and stopped broadside and looked at me. I missed by an inch or so right over its shoulder:banghead3:rant I had over aimed:nono and off it bolted... dang!

At least I know for a fact that there are 2 different coyotes out there and theyou where hanging out in the same small area that they where on my fist 2 encounters where.


----------

